# Arlington Heights, Il 12th Annual Classic Bike Show & Swap August 14th 2016



## bikeman76 (Jul 25, 2016)

Arlington Hts, IL 12th annual Chicagoland Classic Bike Show & Swap will be held on Sunday August 14th 2016 at Village CycleSport 1326 N Rand Rd in Arlington Hts, IL 60004.
From 9:00 AM to 2:00 PM. Setup 7:00 to 9:00.

This show is well attended and some of the finest Show Bikes around will be on display. Tons of those hard to find parts in the large swap area.

$20 for swap space. *Only $15 Again this year for Cabe members ! *Just mention your Cabe name and ask for your discount.

$5 for Bike Corral. Leave your bike for sale in the corral with a sign on it. Include price, features of your bike and your cell number. Then you can leave and enjoy the show.

$5 for Show entry. Trophies and ribbons awarded.
Bring your favorite Classic Bike and share it with everyone !

Food, restrooms, music and fun for all !

For correct directions on GPS or Mapquest use 1650 E Rand Rd Arlington Hts, IL 60004
Any questions call 847-398-1650 and ask for Joe or Email bikeman76@msn.com.

Hope to see you there !
Joe


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 26, 2016)

HI ALL!
I PLAN ON BEING THERE BUT WILL NOT HAVE A BIKE TO ENTER IN THE SHOW.
HAVING WON TWO TROPHIES IN A ROW, I KNOW THERE ARE OTHER GREAT BIKES
ALSO DESERVING TO WIN.
THANKS,
WES


----------



## vincev (Jul 26, 2016)

I might go to the show .I will see the good Dave[Tinker} not the stupid one from Portland.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Jul 30, 2016)

HEADS UP!!!!!
BIG BIKE SHOW & SWAP EVENT!!!!!!
WHO IS GOING?


----------



## the tinker (Jul 30, 2016)

Great show and swap! I got this great frame there.  This photo was taken at the swap.



After cleaning frame with Goof-Off this gem was underneath.


A 46 Dixie Flyer and early Rollfast was bought at the swap.

 
There are lots of parts, lots of bikes.  Light weights to Ballooners.  BMX to Stingrays....it's all there.
This is an easy show /swap to get to. Close to the expressway.
Summer will be gone soon so don't miss out on this fine event.  See you there.....


----------



## dougfisk (Aug 2, 2016)

I will be in the area, and likely be able to make this event!  :eek:
Plan accordingly, to attend or avoid as best suits.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 2, 2016)

Will sure try to make this one!!!!!


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 3, 2016)

Here's some video from the 2014 Arlington Swap & Show !






Joe


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 7, 2016)

Here's a sample of the 2015 Arlington Hts Show and Swap meet !






Joe


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 8, 2016)

*MEMORY LANE ( memorylane-classics.com ) *will be at the swap this Sunday ! 

Give them a call this week with anything you may need and they can bring it to the swap.

Save the shipping !


----------



## the tinker (Aug 11, 2016)

If you are going to this show and swap on Sunday post a reply or give a thumbs up to this post. This is a fine event and well worth the drive. It will be a nice day  and who knows what you may find there.
I will be there wearing a red ball cap that says" Official bike collector." If you see me stop and introduce yourself. 
To those that don't like my posts, please don't slug me one.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 12, 2016)

Hope to see some posts here as to what Cabers will be at the show and what will be brought to the swap.
I know.....someone has always gotta go first so I will start the ball rolling here.
This is some of the stuff I will bring. It kills me to part with any bikes but here goes:





Got a pre-war Western-flyer a huffman and a Manton &Smith






  An old Rollfast exercycle with a nice speedo on it. &  Some mls. stuff.
Let's see what you are bringing and we will see you  SUNDAY ...sunday, sunday sunday.....Didn't you just love the old drag-strip commercials on the radio? Geez I miss those days.


----------



## chitown (Aug 12, 2016)

No pics of stuff, but much stuff will be brought.


----------



## the tinker (Aug 13, 2016)

Chitown!   Thanks for the post!  That announcer on your video was the late Jan Gabriel ,the track announcer of the old Santa Fe Speedway , west of Chicago.   Really brought back memories for the old tinker as I spent many of weekends there over the years.  Here is a photo of the tinker in the #25 on Santa Fe's 1/2 mile oval dirt track back in 74.
Hadn't heard Jan's voice in years....brought back some good memories!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 13, 2016)

I was hoping some of the fellows would post pictures of what they are bringing.....only takes a few minutes.........
Many times I have heard the Monark boys say," Schwinn, Schwinn . schwinn. not worth driving to these local shows cause.........
I never see much Monark stuff there. "
Cleaned out every last Monark thing I got and here it is. I will be pulling in at the crack of dawn and all this will be with me.
This project bike is super straight. only thing not right on it is it has a later crank. The owner of it started it about 15 years back and gave up and wanted me to finish it for him.{ I wanted too much} so here it sets.
There are some early fenders and an early short fender fork that has had a new fork tube welded on. It's threaded real deep so it could fit pre-war, early post war girls or boys. Just cut to length.
Make the drive tomorrow morning. There will be stuff there for everyone!

 

 

 

 







Why bother with Ebay?       Come out to the swap and have some fun!


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 13, 2016)

This is the largest swap in the area, held in the heart of where the majority of bicycles were made. Ya never know what can show up, Chicagoland,    a great mix of stuff always. Lots of public attendance.

Go go go.

I'm bringing a few bikes and parts, early bits, Schwinn survivor, Columbia, TOC 30" bike, mead motorbike, Jenkins Napoleon, Wheels, accessories, nice complete teens tricoaster wheelset, boxes still packed from Carpentersville.

Hoping to buy !!!!!!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 13, 2016)

I'M READY TO GO!
GOOD MEET!


----------



## the tinker (Aug 14, 2016)

It's 0430 and tinker is packed up ready to leave for Arlington. Got fresh batteries in the camera  and will take some photos.
Hope to see fellow Cabers there......Going to be a great day!


Bike shows always bring out the little kid in me!


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 14, 2016)

A GREAT DAY IT WAS!  MANY NEWCOMERS AS WELL AS REGULARS.
DID NOT BRING ANY BIKES BUT SOLD SOME MISCELLANEOUS PARTS.
LEFT SHOW AT NOON GOING STRONG. ALSO MET "VINCE" FROM THE CABE.
SOME WHIZZER GUYS WERE ALSO THERE.
ANXIOUS TO SEE THE WINNERS.

SAW A BEAUTIFUL 1941 SCHWINN AUTO CYCLE OWNED BY A YOUNG MAN
THAT WENT TO WW II AND DID NOT COME BACK AND WAS HANGING IN A
ATTIC FOR ALL THESE YEARS.  SAD TALE, BUT GREAT FIND. MAY THE ORIGINAL
OWNER REST IN PEACE THAT HIS BIKE WILL BE TREASURED BY THE NEW OWNER.

ALWAYS A GREAT TIME SEEING FELLOW COLLECTORS AND NEW ONES.
CAN'T WAIT UNTIL NEXT YEAR. THIS SHOW AND MEET GETS BETTER AND BETTER.

DID NOT TAKE PICS, SO HOPE MANY WILL BE POSTED.
MANY THANKS TO JOE EBERHARDT AND RON GRONKOWSKI FOR MAKING THIS HAPPEN!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Aug 14, 2016)

Great swap and show!





















Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloontyre (Aug 14, 2016)

Thanks Joe and Ron, Super, as always!!!!
Nice turnout, perfect weather.

Some leftovers to sell.


----------



## buickmike (Aug 15, 2016)

WES PINCHOT said:


> A GREAT DAY IT WAS!  MANY NEWCOMERS AS WELL AS REGULARS.
> DID NOT BRING ANY BIKES BUT SOLD SOME MISCELLANEOUS PARTS.
> LEFT SHOW AT NOON GOING STRONG. ALSO MET "VINCE" FROM THE CABE.
> SOME WHIZZER GUYS WERE ALSO THERE.
> ...



Does anyone have pictures of the. Bike Wes has mentioned(41 autocycle hanging in the attic)


----------



## chitown (Aug 15, 2016)

I think there may be some holes in the story because a knowledgeable collector brought up some questions regarding the bike. Specifically the triple step rims it had (collector said 36-37 maybe but not in '41), Lobdell saddle (collector said they didn't use Lobdell) and incorrect paint details on the striping on the front fender (stripe went through behind the fork and collector said originals didn't and that they stopped and started when going behind the fork blades). That said it was a beautiful bike but that's why I only buy bikes, not the story behind the bike. Though I do like a good story to go along with the iron these bikes have, I tend to take people at their word and would never imagine someone would make up a story like that just to make a buck but stranger things have been known to happen. Maybe there are some reasons for the anomalies of this ride so anything is possible. I forgot the collectors name but I know he has thousands of bikes and he ain't on the cabe or the internet for that matter. Don't want to be the one to put the turd in the punch bowl but I'm only telling what I heard.


*Thanks Joe,  Ron and the crew for putting on another great event!*


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 16, 2016)

*Some Pics from Sunday.        Lots of great show bikes ! 


 *


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 16, 2016)

*A 16" wheel Black Phantom and a Black Phantom Tandem Whizzer ! 

 *


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 16, 2016)

*A lot of parts and bikes for sale.


 

 

 *


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 16, 2016)

*Big THANKS to all the Cabers who came out and made the event a success !

From Joe, Ron and the VCS staff !*


----------



## bricycle (Aug 17, 2016)

Love the "aerial" shots! (must have been hot on the roof.eek:


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 17, 2016)

LOOKING FORWARD TO PICS OF WINNERS AND BIKES!


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 17, 2016)

*2016* *Arlington Hts Classic Bike Show Winners !!!

 

 

 

 
*


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 17, 2016)

*2016 Show Winners !!!



 

 

 

 *


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 17, 2016)

*2016 Show Winners !!!


 

 

 *


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 17, 2016)

*2016 Show Winners !!!

This bike was very cool !
The wheels with offset hubs made the horse gallop when you pedaled it.
The coconut halves opened and close as you rode to make the authentic " clip - clop "  sound.
Great job by Jim (The Ingo Man) Owen !


 *


----------



## bikeman76 (Aug 17, 2016)

*2016 Show Winners !!!

This Schwinn Phantom Tandem Whizzer won the Best of Show trophy for 2016 as voted by show entrants and spectators.
It was built by Kenny Robins.
He also built the 16" Schwinn Phantom bike. All metal ! Everything to scale !
Great job Kenny !


 *


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Aug 18, 2016)

GREAT PICS!
GREAT BIKES!
THANKS FOR POSTING.


----------



## Maskadeo (Aug 18, 2016)

Some high quality bikes at that show!


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 18, 2016)

chitown said:


> I think there may be some holes in the story because a knowledgeable collector brought up some questions regarding the bike. Specifically the triple step rims it had (collector said 36-37 maybe but not in '41), Lobdell saddle (collector said they didn't use Lobdell) and incorrect paint details on the striping on the front fender (stripe went through behind the fork and collector said originals didn't and that they stopped and started when going behind the fork blades). That said it was a beautiful bike but that's why I only buy bikes, not the story behind the bike. Though I do like a good story to go along with the iron these bikes have, I tend to take people at their word and would never imagine someone would make up a story like that just to make a buck but stranger things have been known to happen. Maybe there are some reasons for the anomalies of this ride so anything is possible. I forgot the collectors name but I know he has thousands of bikes and he ain't on the cabe or the internet for that matter. Don't want to be the one to put the turd in the punch bowl but I'm only telling what I heard.
> 
> 
> *Thanks Joe,  Ron and the crew for putting on another great event!*



Pre war went behind fork.... postwar stopped then started... so said "collector " kind of knew his facts but not regarding the paint detail

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Aug 18, 2016)

the pre war stripes went behind forks.Have a 41.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 19, 2016)

vincev said:


> the pre war stripes went behind forks.Have a 41.



Dats what I said haha

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev (Aug 19, 2016)

Obi-Wan Schwinnobi said:


> Dats what I said haha
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk




I said it nicer


----------

